# The Free Design and Chris Dedrick's music



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think this will be a good thread about the history of Sunshine pop or the more arty type of original lounge music and who were the first to start making this kind of music.

"The Free Design was an American, Delevan, New York-based vocal group, whose music can be described as sunshine pop and baroque pop. Though they did not achieve much commercial recognition during their main recording career, their work later influenced bands including Stereolab, Cornelius, Pizzicato Five, Beck and The High Llamas." (Wikipedia).

Chis Dedrick was the main composer of the band. The Free Design can be as prog as many prog bands, minus the fast solos.

Chis Dedrick became a film/TV composer with many works and won several awards. He was also a founding member of The Star-Scape Singers.

It's hard to pick any song where it might seem to pigeonhole the band. They're fairly diverse. This is from The Free Design's first album of 1967.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This track has Billy Cobham and another famous jazz guy on guitar, forget this name.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Friends (Thank You All) · The Birmingham Symphony Orchestra · The Free Design

I started noticing different live recordings from the The Free Design. The documentation I haven't been able to find, and when I checked I don't remember seeing it on Discogs.

I just found out the live songs are four bonus tracks on a compilation called One by One.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been singing their praises for years. Generally lumped into the "Sunshine Pop" category, but a cut--or two--above. Exquisite vocal harmonies beyond the usual homo-rhythmic block style of most pop bands. The late Chris Dedrick has been criminally neglected in the annals of pop. 
Check the lyrics here; not exactly "sunshine-y":






Proper Ornaments lyrics by The Free Design - original song full text. Official Proper Ornaments lyrics, 2022 version | LyricsMode.com


Original lyrics of Proper Ornaments song by The Free Design. Explain your version of song meaning, find more of The Free Design lyrics. Watch official video, print or download text in PDF. Comment and share your favourite lyrics.




www.lyricsmode.com


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Interview with sister Sandy Dedrick:

[video]


----------



## brainstormer (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Yes I've listen to that interview.

She should really write a book about the whole thing. It's sad how they didn't have much success and then got into this other group with that guy who was kind of like thier leader. I think they were called the star light singers or star stream singers. I tried to listen to the music a few times but it's hard for me to appreciate it.

You might like the recent Brazilian music that sounds like Prog / yeye post I made. Quarteto em cy especially has some wonderful harmonies.


----------

